

OpalRB 0.6 successfully runs all specs against MRI 1.8-2.0, JRuby and Rubinius - ylluminate
https://github.com/opal/opal

======
molecule
This is a notable accomplishment for a cool project, but regarding the
headline, HN moderators have a history of scrubbing headlines to match the
content of the link target, _cf._ :

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

 _Don 't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary to
links. The text field is for starting discussions. If you're submitting a
link, put it in the url field. If you want to add initial commentary on the
link, write a blog post about it and submit that instead._

------
ylluminate
Also perhaps on a more exciting note, @meh` added PROMISES and some other cool
stuff as a Christmas gift to the community! He is doing amazing work on this
project.

